# Incoming message in Nokia E5



## akaki (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi This is my 1st post...

From few days in my Nokia E5 phone, when 1 sms arrived,then it's showing "3 message" has arrived...
Before that it was 2. So, need to know the reason & solution.

Thanks in advance.

~r


----------



## NZ-Tech (Nov 12, 2013)

Im not sure i understand your question.
But, the number of sms messages showing is the number of unopened sms & mms messages you have.
once you view all messages then the counter will not show until a new message comes in.


----------

